# Помогите узнать, что за баян!



## Silveress (6 Ноя 2010)

Баян старый очень.Довольно побитый временем.На баяне нет названия, только цена- 160 рублей.Еще есть футляр для него вологодский.


----------



## gosha77 (6 Ноя 2010)

Называется Тембр 76


----------



## Silveress (6 Ноя 2010)

Большое Вам спасибо!


----------

